# Overclocking with Turbo Boost



## REGNARTS_ (Dec 26, 2008)

So I'm new to OC and I've been reading and searching on how to overclock an i7 920. Most of them said for you to turn off turboboost and speedstep and all that. I actually like those features. Now my question is, can't I just increase the bus speed and leave everything else as is?

Specs below if it would be any help:

OS: Win 7
Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-EX58
CPU: Core i7 920
RAM: Triple Channel G.SKILL Trident 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000)


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Any particular reason for wanting to oc the i7? Thats what the turbo boost is for. It ups the speed of the cpu. What brand psu are you using? 

No, OCing is not as easy as upping the fsb and your done. Refer to the sticky.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## REGNARTS_ (Dec 26, 2008)

I suppose what I'm trying to do is raise the upper limit when turboboost is in use. Making it as high as possible.

Here is my PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341003

Thanks.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What cpu cooler are you currently using.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

usually you knock intel speedstep and c1e off initially to get your overclock working, if you do not do this then you will get problems.

overclocking an i7 is just the same as overclocking any other cpu, you increase the fsb a bit at a time until it wont load into windows then you icrease the voltage. You can mess with the QPI if you want too.

if you do not have a good cooler then don't oc.


----------



## REGNARTS_ (Dec 26, 2008)

CPU cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185093b

About 35 degrees Celsius on idle.


----------

